# Chiefs Very First Elk Antler



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chief recieved his first 11in whole elk antler today and it was a hit!! It took him a bit to get used to it, but he chews and chews and hasn't really gotten anywhere. Normally when he chews on a bone he zones in and only cares about that bone the whole world could pass by. He wont get up or do anything until its gone and he never stops chewing. He has chewed this antler and has not devoured it!!! He is getting more and more used to it and I can tell he loves it. It will for now on be all antler for us! No more stupid rawhides or anything! IT is defiantly worth it if it can stand up to his jaws of steel! If you want a long lasting healthy treat get an Elk antler! I got mine from 

http://www.facebook.com/MTAntlerChews

The quality is much better than any of the petstores I have seen and the price is amazing! The customer service is superb it it only took 4 days to get here!! I will be ordering from them for now on. Here are some photos and videos!









































































Here are a couple videos. This is when I very first handed it to him.


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

What a happy puppy! I am good friends with the owners of Montana Antler chews and I think their products are fantastic! Glad you and Chief are happy with them!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay!!! I am glad the antler is a hit! My dogs like them TOO much lol. Even with the great prices at Montana Antler, I only let them chew the antlers once in a while so they last longer. I should just buy a herd of elk or something.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I will let him chew on it when ever I'm home for a few hours and depending on how long they last. I will probably start ordering 3 packs. I am really happy with them and so glad I found something he can eat in an hour.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Nothing like an antler when you need some time for yourself ..lol Great pics


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Those will be his regular chew. Anything else can't stand up to his jaws and always messes with his poop. Rawhides give him diarrhea and knuckle bones make his poop hard as a rock and he always bites off huge pieces and swallows them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

He looks really happy


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

It is and its defiantly worth it an 11in whole piece for $24! Can't beat that! He and I love it!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

His favorite spot to chew it is on the couch, go figure lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I haven't tried Elk Antlers yet, just the deer, but I think the Elk looks to be the next purchase


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Do they have a website or do you order them on facebook?


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

They don't have their website ready to launch yet. You can just send them a facebook message and do your order through there and they will send you an email invoice and you can pay through paypal. They don't send the invoice until the antler is ready to ship. They don't want to hold onto your money without the product on its way. Which I like or you can just email them at [email protected] and do your order that way. The facebook just has a bunch of photos of antlers and their other dog products and photos of happy dogs chewing on their antlers, their website should be launching soon I believe. For my GSD Chief they recommended a 9in whole piece I ended up getting an 11in whole piece for $24. You can ask what they would recommend for your dog. Elk antlers will also last longer than deer antlers. I have heard the deer antler can split and pieces break off, the elk antlers don't.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

They are having a Valentines day sale on antlers, so if you are wanting to try one I think now is the best time and you get them at a great price.


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am interested now in buying some from them, I went to their FB page and I don't see a link to an actual website or anything. How do you purchase from them?


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Oops sorry! Just saw your reply for that!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

The ones on sale are the tines(the pointy part of the antler) so it wont be as thick as mine, but the prices for my antler was awesome, so either was its a great deal! Would love to see photos if you do order and I know they love people posting them on the facebook.


----------



## seraphim (Aug 7, 2012)

*antler warning*

I get elk antlers for Sera at the local feed store for $5.00 But be careful-- make sure to freeze them for several hours first to kill any bacteria.Failure to do so will result in a sick puppy. I'm thinking that with commercial antlers, (as opposed to 'fresh') that's not as much of a problem, but there's nothing wrong with being careful.


----------



## ncoastmd (Jun 15, 2010)

When i was at the dentist last week for my boy, he told me that antlers are the #1 cause of broken teeth. My dogs are all raw fed, eat bones all the time but i won't give them antlers.


Marc


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Vets also say you should feed raw food diet. You can't believe everything they say. Chief loves his antler and when I give it to him I always make sure I am monitoring him and call him to me of something if I see him chewing to hard or anything.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for the information you posted, I just sent an email off to the address you listed below. I would love to get some of the smaller ones for my 5.5 month old GSD Tess. I have purchased the tiny ones for her from Petco but she doesn't seem to like them anymore. I don't think they are Elk antlers either, hopefully she will like these a lot better.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

You are welcome. I am sure she will! Just let them know about your dog and they will recommend a size for her.


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

i ordered some also....very nice people to deal with. thanks for the info


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

That's awesome! I am sure they and I of course would love to see photos when they arrive. Hopefully your dog enjoys them as much as mine


----------

